# How do I remove wupdater.exe and what is it.....



## Mercury23us (Oct 9, 2003)

This file or virus or what not keeps re-appearing and so on. I deleted it numerous times. Even if I use an Remover or Anti-virus scan its still there when I reboot ....I tried HiJackThis..and it finds it ,I remove it and its still there....I dont know if its in the registry or what....I need help!!!!!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.2
Scan saved at 11:34:42 PM, on 10/28/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\KERIO\PERSONAL FIREWALL\PERSFW.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BROWSER MOUSE\BROWSER MOUSE\1.1\MOUSE32A.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER FREE EDITION\PSFREE.EXE
C:\PMAIL\WINPM-32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by AT&T WorldNet Service
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://charter.msn.com/
R3 - URLSearchHook: IncrediFindBHO Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: NavErrRedir Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSRunScript] "C:\Program Files\Support.com\Charter\bin\SSRunScript.exe" /script "C:\Program Files\Support.com\Charter\vbs\verifyconnection.vbs" /args //b startupdelay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWBMOUSE] C:\Program Files\Browser Mouse\Browser Mouse\1.1\MOUSE32A.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [updater] C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [PersFw] "C:\Program Files\Kerio\Personal Firewall\persfw.exe" /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Avgserv9.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperFreeEdition] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER FREE EDITION\PSFREE.EXE"
O4 - Startup: Font Reserve Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Font Reserve\FontReserve.exe
O4 - Global Startup: updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\updater\wupdater.exe
O4 - Global User Startupupdater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\updater\wupdater.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: TREND MICRO HouseCall (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Pro (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .wav: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mid: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .au: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37898.5228356481
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potc_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {E504EE6E-47C6-11D5-B8AB-00D0B78F3D48} (Yahoo! Webcam Viewer Wrapper) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yvwrctl.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Literati - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/tt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Euchre - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/et0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Checkers - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/kt3_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {8714912E-380D-11D5-B8AA-00D0B78F3D48} (Yahoo! Webcam Upload Wrapper) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yuplapp.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553542500} - http://active.macromedia.com/flash2/cabs/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/d052c1d7d32ead/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {7ED7005B-4AF6-4CFF-9AE0-F243C4B8260F} (HouseCallButton.setup) - http://de.trendmicro-europe.com/file_downloads/common/housecall/HouseCallButton.CAB
O16 - DPF: {2C52AF58-B9B1-11D5-9DF6-00508B755B44} (AXClientUtil2 Control) - http://www.smartforce.com/v2.1/applications/liveplay/Activex/AXClientUtil.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {23B7A816-3647-49D2-9756-6F41CE8F9201} (ddm_download.ddm_control) - http://bins.dynamicdesktopmedia.com/cab/ddm_control.CAB
O16 - DPF: {F5820AD3-9B20-423E-B2AA-7AF2B4055746} (CRegistryDownload Class) - http://www.paltalk.com/prod/RegDload.CAB
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab


----------



## Metallica (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi Mercury23us,

Check the items listed below in HijackThis, close all windows except HijackThis and click Fix checked:

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...rch/search.html

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...//www.yahoo.com

R3 - URLSearchHook: IncrediFindBHO Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL (file missing)

O2 - BHO: NavErrRedir Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL (file missing)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [updater] C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe

O4 - Global Startup: updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\updater\wupdater.exe
O4 - Global User Startupupdater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\updater\wupdater.exe

O16 - DPF: {23B7A816-3647-49D2-9756-6F41CE8F9201} (ddm_download.ddm_control) - http://bins.dynamicdesktopmedia.com/cab/ddm_control.CAB
O16 - DPF: {F5820AD3-9B20-423E-B2AA-7AF2B4055746} (CRegistryDownload Class) - http://www.paltalk.com/prod/RegDload.CAB

Reboot after doing so, preferably into safe mode 
and delete:
C:\Program Files\Common Files\updater <= entire folder

Can you tell me what this is:
O4 - Startup: Font Reserve Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Font Reserve\FontReserve.exe ?

Regards,

Pieter


----------



## Mercury23us (Oct 9, 2003)

Ok I did as instructed.. and so far so good I guess... as for the fontreserve thing... it's a font program that displays the fonts on your system...

Hopefully I won't get the virus back... 

Thanks!


----------



## Metallica (Jan 28, 2003)

My pleasure. 

Pieter


----------



## Mercury23us (Oct 9, 2003)

OK now it seems to have operation errors: illegal operation has ocurred and so on....but other than that it seems to run ok..I have another hiJackThis log and this what comes up:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.2
Scan saved at 5:49:21 PM, on 10/29/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\KERIO\PERSONAL FIREWALL\PERSFW.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BROWSER MOUSE\BROWSER MOUSE\1.1\MOUSE32A.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\WJVIEW.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER FREE EDITION\PSFREE.EXE
C:\PMAIL\WINPM-32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by AT&T WorldNet Service
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://charter.msn.com/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSRunScript] "C:\Program Files\Support.com\Charter\bin\SSRunScript.exe" /script "C:\Program Files\Support.com\Charter\vbs\verifyconnection.vbs" /args //b startupdelay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWBMOUSE] C:\Program Files\Browser Mouse\Browser Mouse\1.1\MOUSE32A.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [PersFw] "C:\Program Files\Kerio\Personal Firewall\persfw.exe" /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Avgserv9.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperFreeEdition] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER FREE EDITION\PSFREE.EXE"
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: TREND MICRO HouseCall (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Pro (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .wav: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mid: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .au: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37898.5228356481
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potc_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {E504EE6E-47C6-11D5-B8AB-00D0B78F3D48} (Yahoo! Webcam Viewer Wrapper) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yvwrctl.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Literati - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/tt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Euchre - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/et0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Checkers - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/kt3_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {8714912E-380D-11D5-B8AA-00D0B78F3D48} (Yahoo! Webcam Upload Wrapper) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yuplapp.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553542500} - http://active.macromedia.com/flash2/cabs/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/d052c1d7d32ead/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {7ED7005B-4AF6-4CFF-9AE0-F243C4B8260F} (HouseCallButton.setup) - http://de.trendmicro-europe.com/file_downloads/common/housecall/HouseCallButton.CAB
O16 - DPF: {2C52AF58-B9B1-11D5-9DF6-00508B755B44} (AXClientUtil2 Control) - http://www.smartforce.com/v2.1/applications/liveplay/Activex/AXClientUtil.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab

I would appreciate it if you can help me find problem ..thanks mercury


----------



## Metallica (Jan 28, 2003)

We would need to know the exact content of the error report.

Pieter


----------



## Mercury23us (Oct 9, 2003)

The error is a DDHelp.exe error... It started happening after I d/l'd the newest driver for my graphics card (Intel(R) 810 Chipset)....

Wouldn't even let me get here... Had to install netscape and it doesn't seem to happen... the "details" of the error are below...

DDHELP caused an invalid page fault in
module I81XDD.DLL at 0167:b00b1251.
Registers:
EAX=00000000 CS=0167 EIP=b00b1251 EFLGS=00010246
EBX=83244018 SS=016f ESP=0056f7e4 EBP=0056f7f0
ECX=00000179 DS=016f ESI=83244000 FS=21a7
EDX=c91b1000 ES=016f EDI=00000000 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
f3 ab 66 ab 8b 45 f8 8b 4d fc 89 88 ca 02 00 00 
Stack dump:
b00b0000 00000000 c91b1000 0056f808 01003541 20570000 bff7b98d bff7e06d 00000000 0056fd10 01004041 83244018 8324411c 20570000 00000094 000088ae 

And I haven't a clue how to fix it!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

There are two versions of that file (i81xdd.dll) , one is for Win98/SE the other for WinME:

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...com/servicedesks/fileversion/dllinfo.asp&fp=1

Which do you have? Right click on it and select Properties > Version.

If it is not the Win98 version (or even if it is) try using SFC to restore it.

Using SFC to extract files

1. Go to Start>Run and enter SFC and click OK
2. Check "Extract one File"
3. Enter the file name and click on "Start"
4. In the "Restore from" field enter:: *D:\WIN98* [if 'D' is not the letter of your CD-Rom drive, modify appropriately]
5. Click OK

{if you do not have a Windows system CD, try subsitituting *c:\windows\options\cabs* in the"restore from field"}

And verify the video driver version you downloaded was for Win98 not ME. If not, you need to download the correct version and install that.


----------



## Mercury23us (Oct 9, 2003)

Dang dang dang! OK when I downloaded the driver it said for 98SE which is what I have... now I went to the microsoft site you listed and it says that version 4.12.1.2570 is for ME... and i checked the version I have that that's the one... Now it gives me the other version for 98SE or at least the version #... but I can't find anywhere to get it?! I tried the SFC replacing that you said but that didn't work either... I've can only find the ME version @ dll-downloads.com ... Any suggestions?!

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It's available here:

http://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/Drivers/Motherboard/Mx3w/AGP/WIN9X/GRAPHICS/WIN9X/

However, do not delete or overwrite your WinME version. Before copying the 98 version to the system directory, rename the WinME version first.

You may need to go back to it.

If the 98 version does not help, I would try reinstalling DirectX.

I don't know what version your Video Card and driver version supports, but you will need to find that out first. You don't want to install DirectX 9.0b unless the driver version supports it. There is no supported uninstall for DirectX if you have problems with it.


----------



## grino-1 (Jun 9, 2004)

hi!
I'm Having A problem with my PC everytime i shut it down WUPDATER.EXE always appear it seems a program is running but i dont know whats program is this. pls help, I dont know much about the computer just a basic knowledge. pls help me what to do to remove this file! pls help me the step by step process to remove it and what software do I need and to what program should i run it?
MY O.S is windows XP and windows ME.
pls help!
thank you very much in advance!


----------

